# Elisabeth Lutyens



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

*Agnes Elisabeth Lutyens*, CBE (9 July 1906 - 14 April 1983) was an English composer.

She composed a number of works for various forces mainly in a personal realisation of the 12 tone technique with a result similar to Webern's.

Sadly she is somewhat poorly recorded outside of her piano works.

Some examples:

Piano:
*Plenum I, Op. 86*: 



*The Great Seas, Op. 132*: 



*La natura dell'Acqua, Op. 154*: 




Non piano:
*De Amore, or, Pleasaunce of Love op39 (1957)*: 



*String Trio (Op. 57), 1964*: 



*The Tears of Night (1971)*:


----------

